# What's The Best Mobile Base Out There?



## prap (Jan 28, 2011)

I"ll will be getting my new Shop Fox 1819 table saw this week and need to get your opinions on what's the best mobile base out there for my saw. I was checking out the Jet 708119 on Amazon and it got great reviews on there but it only got one from here and it was bad. So what's under your saw?
Thanks Phil


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

Nothing but a concrete floor I will be building my own mobile bases, based upon a design I found here on LJs. I have 5 or 6 to build.

Wish I could have helped you out but once again, I'm "Good for Nothing".


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

If you go up to* "Search" *and plug in* "Mobile Base"* you will get about *200 Results in Lumber Jocks…"Reviews" only. *

You could also click on "Projects" if you want to consider building one yourself. Probabky Another* 100 or so Results*.

*Would that Help???*

I also have 2 of them….. under my Table Saw and a Multi Use Tabl/ Bench that presently has a Small Band Saw sitting on it. Forgot the Brand Name.* From Lee Valley about $60.00*. Might have a picture…


----------



## Pop (Aug 6, 2007)

The photos are similar to the HTC. If you've never put one of these things you're in for a surprise. What you get in the box is a pile of angle iron & a very large bag of bolts. Working at a woodworking store I've put a large number of these guys together. Not a happy experience. For strength & ease of assemble I would opt for the Jet heavy duty. That's what's under my saw. The locking system holds the base in place. I have my wheels mounted facing the side of my saw so pushing stock through the saw is not effected by rolling wheels even if the brakes were to slip.

Pop


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

I have the Rockler all Terrain….it is very good in my shop where I have mats and an uneven floor….This is a pricey base (around $160+ on sale I believe). My floor has some cracks etc as it was pourly done (no base…no steel reinforcement….(was done on the cheap by a previous owner to be used as a horse stall and hay storage)

I am someday going to resurface the floor….but for now the all terrain goes over everything…..My only complaint is that the back wheels are fixed (I like all the wheels to swivel).....I had a couple of other bases…but they kept falling apart from vibration (little bolts kept unlocking (I had to put locktite on them)...and the wheels would crack over a short time due to the uneven floor. I had to spen more time fiddling with those other bases then was useful.


----------



## mnguy (Feb 4, 2009)

I have an HTC welded base under my Jet saw + router table extension. It's rock solid, nothing to assemble, but they are spendy.


----------



## Pop (Aug 6, 2007)

when I open my wallet George squints. I didn't include ready made welded bases because I never bought any.

Pop


----------



## Verna (Oct 22, 2010)

Woodcraft's Retracting Casters are on my Jet Contractor's table saw, my brother's Delta 16/32 thickness sander and will be on my Delta 14" band saw. They're easy to install, even if you have to drill holes in the legs of the tools, and the tool does sit on its own legs when the casters are retracted. Here is the link.


----------



## azal (Mar 26, 2008)

Shop Fox under my things. work very good.


----------



## prap (Jan 28, 2011)

Well I got a call today saying that my T/S will be delivered tomorrow morning. So I ran out to the near by Rockler store and purchased the Jet 708119 I compared it to the HTC side by side and went with the Jet. Hopefully I made the right choice,time will tell.
Thanks for all your input.
Phil


----------

